# Changed Jobs and Moved to Minnesota



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

Just letting everyone know that we are no longer in Iowa. I had been frustrated too long by how things were going at the coop I had been working for almost 10 years and decided to look elsewhere. After interviewing with coops in central Iowa and southern Minnesota, I chose the Minnesota job. My wife was happy leave too since she was the scale operator for the same coop down there, just at a different location. She had wanted to quit her job for the last 2 years.

So far everything has fallen into place here and we are very happy with our choice to move.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Welcome to MN!


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Careful of the political climate up there! Don't let em swing ya.....just foolin you folk, I know you folks don't vote for such idiots.....then again I ain't met one yet down here that voted for our current admin....somehow he got elected, go figure


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Funny you mention that. I've yet to meet a voter of his as well. But I don't know anybody from NYC either.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> Careful of the political climate up there! Don't let em swing ya.....just foolin you folk, I know you folks don't vote for such idiots.....then again I ain't met one yet down here that voted for our current admin....somehow he got elected, go figure


In the big city they vote blue. Vote early. And vote often.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome to Mn.
95 miles from you.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

66 miles from me...I'm still an Iowan though.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome 1225 miles from you


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Welcome neighbor 8 miles to the east of you. Haul a lot of grain to your town. Hope to meet up with you sometime


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I get through your neck of the woods once in a while. Also try to get to the Wells gun show which just is a few miles from you. The entire school; gyms, hallways, classrooms, lunchroom is full of guns that weekend. What a great setting for a large gun show! Liberals hate it though. Too bad.


----------



## mnhaygrower (Jun 7, 2009)

Barnrope you will have to come next year to the gun show. We have a new school this year. Their will be hey alot more room for guns and vendors. The Liberals just stay and protests the show until the news camera's are gone and then they leave too.


----------

